# Foggy New Orleans



## Theantiquetiger (May 9, 2015)

Sorry, just realized last one is color




foggy st louis by Chris Campbell, on Flickr




plaza d armas by Chris Campbell, on Flickr




alley by Chris Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## sleist (May 9, 2015)

These are great!
Nice work.


----------



## Actinometro (May 9, 2015)

sleist said:


> These are great!
> Nice work.



x2


----------



## BrickHouse (May 9, 2015)

Agree, lovely stuff! Full of mood.


----------



## BillM (May 9, 2015)

Always a pleasure to see your shots of NO


----------



## tirediron (May 9, 2015)

VERY nice.


----------



## JimMcClain (May 10, 2015)

Beautiful work.


----------



## funwitha7d (May 10, 2015)

really nice


----------



## D-B-J (May 10, 2015)

Really nicely done. Love the tones.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria (May 10, 2015)

Wonderful set, definitely captured the mood.


----------



## ToMaNyToYsJf (May 10, 2015)

Awesome work


----------



## tsabary (May 11, 2015)

Great shots..! I'll be heading to New Orleans for the first time in two weeks any photographer recomendations for me?


----------



## waday (May 11, 2015)

Very lovely!


----------



## Theantiquetiger (May 11, 2015)

tsabary said:


> Great shots..! I'll be heading to New Orleans for the first time in two weeks any photographer recomendations for me?



There is so much to shoot in New Orleans, I wouldn't know where to start.  You cannot go wrong with the French Quarter/Jackson Square (where these images were taken) for street and architecture.   The Garden District (which is just a trolly ride from the French Quarter) is amazing with great mansions.  Try catching a long exposure B/W at the piano bar in Pat O'Briens or a color one inside the cathedral above.  I am not sure how to find one, but see if there will be a "Second Line" going on while you are there.  That is a funeral in New Orleans where they slowly march down the street with a band leading the way.  There is always shooting the amazing grave yards at night.


----------



## tsabary (May 11, 2015)

Theantiquetiger said:


> tsabary said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots..! I'll be heading to New Orleans for the first time in two weeks any photographer recomendations for me?
> ...



Wow thanks for the answer, sounds like there's a shot everywhere you look, can't wait to get there..!


----------



## Ocho_1 (May 11, 2015)

Great shots!


yeah, NO is an awesome place to take pics.


----------

